# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Tập tọe học hàn ;)

## nhatson

1 chút tiến bộ



em đã nhờ chấn được cái máng nước, các chiên gia hàn xì phán em 1 câu, sắt dày 2mm thế này, dùng máy hàn inverter china, với người chưa hàn bao giờ liệu có thủng ko ah?

----------


## katerman

Dày 2mm không sợ thủng đâu bác.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Muốn ăn chắc, cụ kiếm miếng đồng vuông vuông gì đấy kê áp sát vào góc trong rồi hàn bên ngoài thì không sợ thủng ạ

----------

culitruong, Nam CNC, nhatson, taih2

----------


## anhcos

Hàn tập trước thôi, dòng nhỏ thì khó thủng nhưng hay dính còn dòng to thì thủng... he he

----------


## ga_cnc

2 ly là quá ngon rồi, em hàn thép hộp 1 ly còn không bị thủng nữa là  :Wink:   em dùng que 2.5 ly, dòng thấp, cụ thể bao nhiêu thì em chả rõ cái đồng hồ nó hỏng rồi. chọt thử nhìn lửa mà chỉnh thôi.

----------


## CKD

Em thì chịu ạ! Mắt mũi kèm nhèm.. hàn ARC dày bi nhiêu cũng thủng cả, mà hên xui mất kiểm soát. Được cái lúc trước em hàn tig hơi mát tay, tấm mỏng nhất em từng chơi qua hình như 0.3mm mà vẫn an toàn. Giờ lâu quá.. chắc cũng thủng nốt.

----------


## anhxco

> Em thì chịu ạ! Mắt mũi kèm nhèm.. hàn ARC dày bi nhiêu cũng thủng cả, mà hên xui mất kiểm soát. Được cái lúc trước em hàn tig hơi mát tay, tấm mỏng nhất em từng chơi qua hình như 0.3mm mà vẫn an toàn. Giờ lâu quá.. chắc cũng thủng nốt.


5-7 năm trước e cũng hàn inox, mấy cái ổng nhỏ nhỏ bằng ngón tay, dầy hình như 3 dem, 10 nhát chắc củng thủng 5-7 nhát, đến khổ.

----------


## nhatson

> 5-7 năm trước e cũng hàn inox, mấy cái ổng nhỏ nhỏ bằng ngón tay, dầy hình như 3 dem, 10 nhát chắc củng thủng 5-7 nhát, đến khổ.


vụ này em nghĩ cần có máy hàn TIG tốt tốt

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì hàn thì bây giờ chắc em phải sắm cái kính rồi, nhìn không ra luôn  :Smile:  Mấy năm trước em đi mua lưỡi câu 3, loại bé bé ấy để lăng xê cá chim, thấy họ bán 40k/chiếc, em hỏi sao mà đắt thế ? họ bảo đồ nhập khẩu mới có. Bực mình em mua 3 cái lưỡi câu cá rô đồng về rồi hàn vào cái vòng, hết chưa đến 1k/bộ. Bi chừ em hàn chắc thổi bay luôn cả 3 cái lưỡi luông he he  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> vụ này em nghĩ cần có máy hàn TIG tốt tốt
> 
> b.r


Dạ, lúc đó bọn e nghèo, mua đc mỗi cái máy hàn thường, lúc đấy bọn kia giàu  lại chuyên về cơ khí có cái máy nghe bảo hàn bán tự động gì đấy, hàn phát ăn ngay, nghe mà thèm. Giờ thì e chịu rồi, đến máy hàn TIG là gì e cũng k biết (phải google)  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> vụ này em nghĩ cần có máy hàn TIG tốt tốt
> 
> b.r


Chả cần đâu cụ, cụ cứ kiếm miếng đồng, đỏ hay vàng đều được, áp vào bên trong rồi hàn từ ngoài vào thì không thể thủng được, hơn nữa mặt trong sẽ phẳng lỳ, chân mối hàn phẳng đét mà, em thật  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, cuongmay, haignition

----------


## nhatson

> Chả cần đâu cụ, cụ cứ kiếm miếng đồng, đỏ hay vàng đều được, áp vào bên trong rồi hàn từ ngoài vào thì không thể thủng được, hơn nữa mặt trong sẽ phẳng lỳ, chân mối hàn phẳng đét mà, em thật


mai em làm con máy hàn invecter thử ah

thanks anh again

----------


## culitruong

> Chả cần đâu cụ, cụ cứ kiếm miếng đồng, đỏ hay vàng đều được, áp vào bên trong rồi hàn từ ngoài vào thì không thể thủng được, hơn nữa mặt trong sẽ phẳng lỳ, chân mối hàn phẳng đét mà, em thật


Chiêu này mới nè, phải thử mới được.

----------


## Tuấn

> Chiêu này mới nè, phải thử mới được.


Vâng, đặc biệt là các bác hàn inox, mặt sau nếu cứ thế hàn thì sẽ bị cháy đen ạ. Còn nếu bác dùng argon xịt vào mặt sau của mối hàn khi các bác đang hàn mặt trước thì nó sẽ trắng hếu ạ. Còn nếu áp đồng vào thì nó cũng trắng hếu như vậy he he he

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng, đặc biệt là các bác hàn inox, mặt sau nếu cứ thế hàn thì sẽ bị cháy đen ạ. Còn nếu bác dùng argon xịt vào mặt sau của mối hàn khi các bác đang hàn mặt trước thì nó sẽ trắng hếu ạ. Còn nếu áp đồng vào thì nó cũng trắng hếu như vậy he he he


xịt nito có tác dụng dì ko ợ ?

----------


## CKD

Cái này giống hàn lót gốm trong công nghiệp nhỉ.
EM nghĩ nó không thủng được vì bị đồng tiêu tán nhiệt. Kim loại tuy nóng rất cao nhưng gặp phải đồng thì lượng nhiệt tiêu tán rất nhanh, kim loại nóng chảy sẽ kết tinh ngay, còn đồng thì chưa kịp nóng đã thoát nhiệt đi hết. Vậy nên đồng đỏ mang lại tác dụng cao nhất.
Việc hàn mà mặt bên kia nám đen là do bị oxy hóa. Muốn hàn đẹp & mối hàn tốt thì phải bảo vệ bằng argon phía đối diện (với hàn tig).

Em đã từng dùng hàn tig để hàn đồng thau, nhưng không hàn được đồng đỏ.. vì không đủ nhiệt. Đồng đỏ dẫn nhiệt tốt quá.. nên nung nóng không chảy cục bộ được. Nung lâu thì nó chảy nguyên cục luôn.

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## Tuấn

> xịt nito có tác dụng dì ko ợ ?


nitơ là chuẩn nhất bác ạ, xịt argon cho màu hơi vàng vàng, xịt nito cho màu trắng như giấy viết ấy ạ. Nhưng mà dùng nito nguyên chất thì nếu khe hở mối hàn có thì nito sẽ thổi cụt luôn cái kim hàn nếu hàn tig. Hàn điện thì em chưa thử. Hỗn hợp nito pha 5% hydro là hỗn hợp lý tưởng, không bị các lỗi kia, nhưng mà pha hơi khó. Nếu Hydro hơn 5% mà hàn trong môi trường kín như cái thùng chẳng hạn sẽ có nguy cơ nổ.

Em cho lính tập hàn bằng xịt nito, như vậy người tập sẽ phải chuẩn bị mối hàn kỹ hơn he he  :Smile:  không thì cụt hết kim hàn  :Smile: )))




> Cái này giống hàn lót gốm trong công nghiệp nhỉ.
> EM nghĩ nó không thủng được vì bị đồng tiêu tán nhiệt. Kim loại tuy nóng rất cao nhưng gặp phải đồng thì lượng nhiệt tiêu tán rất nhanh, kim loại nóng chảy sẽ kết tinh ngay, còn đồng thì chưa kịp nóng đã thoát nhiệt đi hết. Vậy nên đồng đỏ mang lại tác dụng cao nhất.
> Việc hàn mà mặt bên kia nám đen là do bị oxy hóa. Muốn hàn đẹp & mối hàn tốt thì phải bảo vệ bằng argon phía đối diện (với hàn tig).
> 
> Em đã từng dùng hàn tig để hàn đồng thau, nhưng không hàn được đồng đỏ.. vì không đủ nhiệt. Đồng đỏ dẫn nhiệt tốt quá.. nên nung nóng không chảy cục bộ được. Nung lâu thì nó chảy nguyên cục luôn.


Hì hì bác hàn thử lại đi, chả sao đâu ạ  :Smile:

----------

nhatson, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Vào diễn đàn CNC học được thêm đủ thứ ngoài CNC  :Smile: 
   Lúc trước em có dùng đường ống INOX304  phi 18 dẫn dung dịch nước muối ăn 10%, lâu ngày khi mở đường ống vệ sinh thì tại các mối hàn ở mặt trong thấy có dấu hiệu rĩ sét.  Đọc các bài ở trên giờ có thể dự đoán là khi hàn ống người ta không có thổi khí bảo vệ mặt trong.
   Cho em hỏi thêm về hàn TIG vật liệu INOX,  Vậy đối với những chi tiết nhỏ , vị trí khó đưa ống thổi khí bảo vệ mặt sau thì khi hàn TIG người ta xử lý như thế nào.

----------


## CKD

- Với hàn ống thì cứ thổi argon vào cho không khí bị thổi ra, sau đó bit một bên đầu ống, bên còn lại cứ để argon thổi nhẹ nhẹ vào. Đương nhiên vẫn phải cố làm kín để tiết kiệm lượng argon thất thoát.
- Với hàn bề mặt thì có lần em thấy nó luồn ống thổi argon ra sau và cứ thổi, lưu lượng hơi nhiều vì lượng thất thoát lớn.
- Cụ thể hơn không rỏ.. vì bỏ nghề lâu quá rồi  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

Về lâu dài nên sắm một con hàn tích nhỏ nhỏ, a tài trợ cho bình khí mini, cần thứ gì dù nhỏ tới lớn cũng mang ra hàn được, quan trọng là: hợp với địa hình của mình, sạch sẽ, nhẹ nhành, em ái và mối hàn rất ư là đẹp.
Thân mến.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Máy thì em mượn của đệ đệ em rồi, chỉ thiếu bình khí được tài trợ thôi anh ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Máy thì em mượn của đệ đệ em rồi, chỉ thiếu bình khí được tài trợ thôi anh ạ


Bác phải chủ thớt đâu, bác được tài trợ cái khác ...

----------


## nhatson

thế tư vấn em máy tig nhỏ nhỏ phát ah, giá, chủng loại, địa điểm mua để em lên ngan sách ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## CKD

Hé hé.. thì ra là em tưởng bở bác ạ! Tại bác viết dưới cái bài của em nên em tưởng hehe.
Không sao không sao.. em chơi arc cũng không tệ nên tạm vẫn chinh chiến tốt ạ.

----------


## nhatson

em tia được 2 loại này
hồng ký cỡ 4t2, hàn we được
http://www.vatgia.com/3383/992704/m%...-tig-200a.html


tân thành, chỉ hàn tig, cỡ 4t6
http://www.vatgia.com/6023/3564026/m...h-tig200s.html

----------


## Tuấn

Cái nào cũng hàn que được bác ui, hàn tíg thì mỏ hàn cực âm, hàn que thì que hàn cực dương thui ợ.

Bác lấy em nào cũng được, kiếm cái mỏ hàn làm mát bằng nước thì đỡ nóng tay, kiếm thêm em bơm bể cá là xong ợ. Cái máng của bác hàn dòng nhỏ mà, điện ở nhà là hàn tốt he he  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

> thế tư vấn em máy tig nhỏ nhỏ phát ah, giá, chủng loại, địa điểm mua để em lên ngan sách ah 
> 
> b.r


Rồi khi nào quyết chiến thì a cho đc ở lac long quan chạy qua lấy, mới điện ép giá nó 3.9tr rồi, tich +que 200a, hàng thương hiệu đỉnh nhất của tàu, màu cam thì phải.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cái nào cũng hàn que được bác ui, hàn tíg thì mỏ hàn cực âm, hàn que thì que hàn cực dương thui ợ.
> 
> Bác lấy em nào cũng được, kiếm cái mỏ hàn làm mát bằng nước thì đỡ nóng tay, kiếm thêm em bơm bể cá là xong ợ. Cái máng của bác hàn dòng nhỏ mà, điện ở nhà là hàn tốt he he


cho em xin cái hình của cái mỏ hàn làm mát bằng nước phát ah

b.r

----------


## Tuấn

> cho em xin cái hình của cái mỏ hàn làm mát bằng nước phát ah
> 
> b.r


đây bác : http://handien.vn/forum/threads/huon...mo-han-tig.27/

http://videcoweb.com/index.aspx?act=...D=215&CatID=94

Cái bơm nước làm mát họ bán đâu 17 củ thì phải ạ, bác liên hệ với cụ DIY1102 đặt mua cái bơm, rồi sang nhà cụ Nam CNC chôm cái két nước là xong. À mà cha DIY khoe với em hắn có mấy cái két nước xe máy bỏ góc lâu chưa dùng, bác gạ hắn xem he he  :Smile:   ( bác đừng để hắn biết em xúi bác nhé  :Smile:  )

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

loại này em trông hình có thêm 2 sợi> chắc là giải nhiệt nước đây  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Phải có 1 cái dẫn khí chứ!

Cái này có 2 cái ống!

Coi chừng vừ Que - tic - mic vừa oxy gas  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Tuấn

> loại này em trông hình có thêm 2 sợi> chắc là giải nhiệt nước đây


đúng nó rồi bác ạ, cái ống bé bé thứ 3 là ống argon, hai cái to là ống nước, bác thử bằng cách hút thuốc rồi thổi vào cái ống bé xem khói nó có ra đằng mỏ hàn không là được  :Smile:   ( một lợi ích thiết thực của việc nên hút thuốc lá he he he  :Smile:  )

----------


## nhatson

> đúng nó rồi bác ạ, cái ống bé bé thứ 3 là ống argon, hai cái to là ống nước, bác thử bằng cách hút thuốc rồi thổi vào cái ống bé xem khói nó có ra đằng mỏ hàn không là được   ( một lợi ích thiết thực của việc nên hút thuốc lá he he he  )


báo cáo, em chưa mua mà, hỏi để xác nhận 
việc nữa là em dùng nito thì luu lượng thường dao động trong khoảng nào ah?

b.r

----------


## Tuấn

> báo cáo, em chưa mua mà, hỏi để xác nhận 
> việc nữa là em dùng nito thì luu lượng thường dao động trong khoảng nào ah?
> 
> b.r


8l-12l/phút bác ạ, giống như argon thôi. À mà nito thì chỉ để xịt vào mặt sau thôi bác nhé, không dùng để hàn được ạ

----------


## nhatson

> 8l-12l/phút bác ạ, giống như argon thôi. À mà nito thì chỉ để xịt vào mặt sau thôi bác nhé, không dùng để hàn được ạ


hix, xem ra ko nhận viện trợ ko được roài

b.r

----------


## CKD

Bác Nhất Sơn cứ lụm cái tig, cái đó hàn mấy thứ mỏng mỏng là vô xì tư. Chịu đầu tư máy dữ thì hàn luôn được alu ấy chứ  :Wink: 
Việc thổi argon chỉ cần thiết khi ta muốn mối hàn thật sự tuyệt hảo, trong điều kiện sử dụng như của mình thì không cần thiết đâu ạ. Với cái máy tig & bình mini, bác tha hồ mà mang vác lên lầu xuống đất. Chứ cái bình to.. có mà cẩu lên lầu ấy chứ
Theo mình thì hàn TIG để kiểm soát nhiệt hơn nên hàn đồ mỏng dể hơn hàn que.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em cũng ghiền lắm ah, có điều là điều kiện chỗ làm việc ko được rỗng rãi hix

----------


## huanpt

Trước ham hố mua máy hàn bự. Mỗi lần hàn rất ngại. --> Bán.

Giờ mua máy hàn nhỏ hơn, mỗi lần hàn sáng lòa cả hẻm, pà con có ý kiến --> Chắc bán luôn quá  :Frown:

----------


## CBNN

> Chả cần đâu cụ, cụ cứ kiếm miếng đồng, đỏ hay vàng đều được, áp vào bên trong rồi hàn từ ngoài vào thì không thể thủng được, hơn nữa mặt trong sẽ phẳng lỳ, chân mối hàn phẳng đét mà, em thật


em thì dùng miếng nhôm tản nhiệt úp vào .

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác Nhất Sơn cứ lụm cái tig, cái đó hàn mấy thứ mỏng mỏng là vô xì tư. Chịu đầu tư máy dữ thì hàn luôn được alu ấy chứ 
> Việc thổi argon chỉ cần thiết khi ta muốn mối hàn thật sự tuyệt hảo, trong điều kiện sử dụng như của mình thì không cần thiết đâu ạ. Với cái máy tig & bình mini, bác tha hồ mà mang vác lên lầu xuống đất. Chứ cái bình to.. có mà cẩu lên lầu ấy chứ
> Theo mình thì hàn TIG để kiểm soát nhiệt hơn nên hàn đồ mỏng dể hơn hàn que.


Em cứ nghĩ là cái mỏ hàn tig mà không có Argon thì que hàn của nó sẽ mòn ngay và không thể hàn tiếp được chứ  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## CKD

Thổi argon phía đối diện để bảo vệ mặt bên kia mối hàn đó chứ. Chứ tig mà không có argon nơi torch thì hình thành hồ quang đã khó, có hồ quang rồi thì cái đầu tungten nó cũng cháy theo luôn vì oxy hóa.

----------


## emptyhb

Ah vâng, cảm ơn bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Khổ thân cụ Nhất sơn, em mà là hàng xóm nhà cụ thì em chạy qua hàn cho cụ tí là xong, roài nhân tiện nhờ cụ đấu cho cái driver thì tiện biết mấy cụ nhỉ  :Smile: 

Hi hi thôi em tổng hợp bậy bạ mấy thứ linh tinh để nhỡ cụ có thích nghịch thì nghịch nhé.

- Kim hàn cụ cho thòi ra ngoài đầu sứ từ 3-6mm giúp em, ngắn hơn nữa thì khó hàn mà dài hơn nữa thì mối hàn xấu.
- Cụ cố gắng để cái đầu của cụ ở phía trước đường hàn thì cụ hàn sẽ đẹp hơn. Như thế này ạ



- Cụ thử đưa tay trước khi hàn xem tay có bị vướng hay hết hành trình không rồi mới hàn nhá  :Smile: 
- Cái mỏ hàn cụ cầm thế quái nào cũng được, cả tay phải lẫn tay trái đều chả làm sao cả ạ.
- Khí argon ra cụ để từ 8-12l/phút giúp em. Ở cái đồng hồ khí nó có cái ống thủy tinh ấy, có viên bi khi hàn nó đẩy lên, có gạch gạch đánh dấu ở đấy. Cụ vặn cái núm ở cái đông hồ thì chỉnh được viên bi lên xuống ạ. Để lơn hơn nó thổi mạnh quá là tạo áp âm kéo oxy từ ngoài vào mối hàn đấy, không tốt đâu.
- cái kim hàn cụ mài đừng nhọn quá, như cái đầu nhọn cái đinh là được rồi, thiên hạ thích mài nhọn chả để làm gì cả, chỉ tổ chóng bẩn kim hàn.
- Mỏ hàn cụ giữ cho càng vuông góc với vật hàn càng tốt
- Khi hàn, cụ sẽ thấy có một ngọn lửa trắng hếu to bằng hạt gạo ở đầu cái kim hàn ấy, vùng xung quanh lớn hơn không tính nhé. Nếu cụ giữ được cái hạt gạo ấy nó cắt ngang mối hàn thì sẽ đẹp nhất. Nói cách khác là kim hàn chỉ cách vật liệu khoảng 2-3mm thui, xa hơn hàn xấu lắm.
- Đừng có hàn buổi tối cụ nhá, dễ đau mắt lắm đấy. Còn nếu mà bị đau mắt rồi thì tối ngủ lấy cái khăn, cho đá lạnh vào rồi đắp lên mắt mà ngủ nhá cụ  :Smile:  

He he he he he  :Smile:  chúc cụ sớm bị đau mắt. Em có thèng cha Si phọ dậy em đấu điện, hắn thích hàn lắm cụ ạ, hắn hàn cái chuồng chó cho con chó nhà hắn xong, nhìn bẩn không thể tưởng, em bảo trông như cái... chuông chó ý. Hắn khoái lắm, bảo em rằng là hắn làm chuồng chó mà lị he he  :Smile:

----------

ahdvip, CKD, haignition, hungdn, Mãi Chờ, nhatson, ppgas, solero, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

Tiện đây cho em hỏi thêm cái vụ hàn inox hộp mỏng với, hình như là 0.5mm thì phải. Có kinh nghiệm gì chỉ em với, xong em chạy qua chỉ cho ông anh  :Wink: , trước thấy ổng hàn lủng hoài, lâu lâu lồi lên mấy cục mài muốn đuối  :Wink:

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là tay chân & chỉnh dòng thôi. Mà ông anh đã chơi kính điện tử chưa, cái vụ tig mỏng mà dùng kính thường thì giống thầy bói xem voi quá.
- tig - vị trí đầu kim so với phôi & đường hàn rất quan trọng.
- tig - phôi mỏng thì thường ít khi đấp que, nếu hai mép phôi bị hở thì rủi ro thủng là gần 100%.

----------


## CBNN

kinh nghiệm chữa đau mắt do hàn của e : dùng bất cứ thứ rau thơm nào các cụ kiếm được , nhất là các lá có trong danh  mục thuốc nam có tính sát khuẩn như lá trầu , lá lốt , húng ..... E thì vớ được nắm húng lủi giã nát cho vào vài hột muối , thêm vài giọt nước lọc cho nó sệt , rùi đắp lên khoảng vài phút là bắt đầu thấy ngứa ngứa đã đã bớt thốn rát dần dần  . và em đã hết "khóc" từ lúc đó và ngủ ngon .

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> kinh nghiệm chữa đau mắt do hàn của e : dùng bất cứ thứ rau thơm nào các cụ kiếm được , nhất là các lá có trong danh  mục thuốc nam có tính sát khuẩn như lá trầu , lá lốt , húng ..... E thì vớ được nắm húng lủi giã nát cho vào vài hột muối , thêm vài giọt nước lọc cho nó sệt , rùi đắp lên khoảng vài phút là bắt đầu thấy ngứa ngứa đã đã bớt thốn rát dần dần  . và em đã hết "khóc" từ lúc đó và ngủ ngon .


em nghĩ nên thử với nước muối sinh lí loại nhỏ mắt trước khi thử thêm các biện pháp khác
b.r

----------

writewin

----------


## ahdvip

> Quan trọng là tay chân & chỉnh dòng thôi. Mà ông anh đã chơi kính điện tử chưa, cái vụ tig mỏng mà dùng kính thường thì giống thầy bói xem voi quá.
> - tig - vị trí đầu kim so với phôi & đường hàn rất quan trọng.
> - tig - phôi mỏng thì thường ít khi đấp que, nếu hai mép phôi bị hở thì rủi ro thủng là gần 100%.


Ổng không chơi kính điện tử mà chơi theo kiểu ngón trỏ thần công, vừa hàn vừa nhấp nhấp ngón tay để che  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

Còn cái vụ đau mắt hàn thì cứ ra tiệm thuốc nói nó bán cho chai thuốc dạng kem(bảo là bị đau mắt hàn) về cho vào mắt là mát rượi hết xón xong đi ngủ đến sáng là bớt à. Trước em có đưa người đi bệnh viện vì cái vụ này nên biết, mai mốt hỏi lại cái tên thuốc để phòng khi nào bị thì mua, còn trước giờ hàn hàn mà chưa có bị lần nào  :Big Grin: , chắc hên, keke

----------


## nhatson

> Còn cái vụ đau mắt hàn thì cứ ra tiệm thuốc nói nó bán cho chai thuốc dạng kem(bảo là bị đau mắt hàn) về cho vào mắt là mát rượi hết xón xong đi ngủ đến sáng là bớt à. Trước em có đưa người đi bệnh viện vì cái vụ này nên biết, mai mốt hỏi lại cái tên thuốc để phòng khi nào bị thì mua, còn trước giờ hàn hàn mà chưa có bị lần nào , chắc hên, keke


mấy loại này thường có corticoid, hạn chế được chừng nào hay chừng ấy  :Smile:

----------


## cuong

kính hàn điện tử trung quốc có 5-600 thôi bác Linh à, có loại đeo có dây nữa. nếu có nhiêu đây thôi thì có chiêu này: (em chưa thử nha) , mua thốc hàn gió đá , que hàn gió đá, bình gaz mini, mỏ khò "bê thui" dùng cho bình gaz ý, . nghe nói bật lửa lên hàn giống như gió đá vậy. mà tôn 2mm sao lủng nổi bác, em cũng mới tập hàn cục nào cục nấy to chà bá mà sắt hộp 1.5 ly chưa lủng mà. chủ yếu chỉnh dòng thôi. bác cứ chỉnh nhỏ nhất nếu nó dính que hàn thì tăng lên dần,

----------


## culitruong

> kính hàn điện tử trung quốc có 5-600 thôi bác Linh à, có loại đeo có dây nữa. nếu có nhiêu đây thôi thì có chiêu này: (em chưa thử nha) , mua thốc hàn gió đá , que hàn gió đá, bình gaz mini, mỏ khò "bê thui" dùng cho bình gaz ý, . nghe nói bật lửa lên hàn giống như gió đá vậy. mà tôn 2mm sao lủng nổi bác, em cũng mới tập hàn cục nào cục nấy to chà bá mà sắt hộp 1.5 ly chưa lủng mà. chủ yếu chỉnh dòng thôi. bác cứ chỉnh nhỏ nhất nếu nó dính que hàn thì tăng lên dần,


Chiêu này không ổn. bình khò không đủ nhiệt

----------


## CKD

Bình khò hàn chì được thôi, mấy cái khác thì không ổn

----------


## dhung

dày 2 ly thì hàn que được, sắt đen này dễ hàn hơn hộp mạ kẽm nửa, có đều mua máy hàn đừng mua mấy cái rẻ
tôi trước không biết ra mua 1 cái 180A khoảng 2 triệu, máy nhỏ xíu có dây đeo trên vai, về hàn cả năm chả cái gì ra hồn
mới thanh lý nó đi mua lại cái Hồng Ký 200A loại lỏi lớn 3.3 triệu, hàn thấy khác hẳn, sắt hộp mạ kẽm dày 1mm hàn ngon lành

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuannguyen

Bác mua máy nhỏ sách tay loại tốt còn đắt hơn loại to ấy chứ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Tiện đây cho em hỏi thêm cái vụ hàn inox hộp mỏng với, hình như là 0.5mm thì phải. Có kinh nghiệm gì chỉ em với, xong em chạy qua chỉ cho ông anh , trước thấy ổng hàn lủng hoài, lâu lâu lồi lên mấy cục mài muốn đuối





> Ổng không chơi kính điện tử mà chơi theo kiểu ngón trỏ thần công, vừa hàn vừa nhấp nhấp ngón tay để che


Bác ấy hàn tig hay hàn que hả bác ? chơi hàn kiểu phủi này đúng là dễ tập và dễ hàn hơn nhiều, nhưng không lên tay được đâu bác ạ. 
Có điều kiện bác chụp ảnh mấy cái chi tiết up lên xem có cách gì khắc phục được không. Hàn hộp mỏng quá khó chơi đồng áp giảm nhiệt được, xểnh ra tí là thủng, kéo từ trên xuống cũng đỡ được tẹo. Chiều hướng mỏ hàn hay que hàn cũng giúp được tí ạ. Nó hướng vào đâu thì nhiệt chỗ ấy nóng hơn, chếch nó vào huớng vật liệu dày hơn hoặc thấp hơn thì đỡ thủng.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## culitruong

> Bình khò hàn chì được thôi, mấy cái khác thì không ổn


Sai rồi chú, bình khò hàn bạc (bạc trong ngành điện lạnh ấy, vài nghìn một que thôi) khá ổn, tớ chơi rồi

----------


## nhatson

Baó cáo, kiểm tra tài sản,trước em có mua con tig đểu, cho người ta mượn, nay lấy về, tình hình là ko có khí nên hàn que, 

Theo hướng dẫn em kẹp thanh nhôm hàn okies
thử ko theo hướng dẫn làm 1 lõ cỡ 5mm  :Frown: 

b.r

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

5mm, sư phụ

----------


## emptyhb

Bác nhatson hình như có khiếu hài hước  :Wink:  mà bác đã sắm kính hàn điện tử chưa?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson hình như có khiếu hài hước  mà bác đã sắm kính hàn điện tử chưa?


báo cáo, kính thì em mượn lại của ông anh giử máy hàn ah

br

----------


## conga

Bác nhatson em cũng ti toe học hàn, bác có kinh nghiệm chia sẻ cho ae tý cái hàn khung thép dày 2-3mm cho đẹp đi, hàn xong còn phải mài cho nhẵn,có sợ bong mối hàn ra ko? Máy bác mua hàn đc que bao nhiêu mm,em đang tính đầu tư quả của tầu. tầm 2 củ đổ xuống.

----------


## dhung

> Bác mua máy nhỏ sách tay loại tốt còn đắt hơn loại to ấy chứ.


đúng rồi anh không phải máy to là tốt, ý tôi là đừng mua mấy cái rẻ tiền, còn nói loại lỏi to là do Hồng Ký máy 200A có 2 loại, lỏi biến thế to và nhỏ giá tiền cách nhau 500k




> Bác nhatson em cũng ti toe học hàn, bác có kinh nghiệm chia sẻ cho ae tý cái hàn khung thép dày 2-3mm cho đẹp đi, hàn xong còn phải mài cho nhẵn,có sợ bong mối hàn ra ko? Máy bác mua hàn đc que bao nhiêu mm,em đang tính đầu tư quả của tầu. tầm 2 củ đổ xuống.


2 củ trở xuống không dùng được đâu, phải trên dưới 3 củ, hồng ký 200a có 2 loại khoảng 2.8 triệu và 3.3 triệu

----------


## Mãi Chờ

cơ bản là tay chân thôi em chơi con của jasic hết 12 củ mà hàn vẫn thủng tùm lum , lại cả mũ điện tử nữa thế mới đau chứ.

----------


## mig21

E cũng đang tập hàn nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu như thế nào, sẵn đây nhờ các bác chỉ e vài đường cơ bản về hàn cơ với ah.

----------


## Tuấn

> cơ bản là tay chân thôi em chơi con của jasic hết 12 củ mà hàn vẫn thủng tùm lum , lại cả mũ điện tử nữa thế mới đau chứ.





> E cũng đang tập hàn nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu như thế nào, sẵn đây nhờ các bác chỉ e vài đường cơ bản về hàn cơ với ah.



Em có biết chút chút về hàn Tig và Mig, không biết có giúp được gì các bác không ạ. 

Bác nào có vấn đề up ảnh chi tiết cần hàn, ảnh cái mặt điều khiển máy hàn lên ạ, biết được đến đâu em giúp đến đấy  :Smile: 

Có cụ nào ở Hà nội cần món này thì cuối tuần em có thể chạy qua được ạ, còn ở xa thì chịu khó chụp ảnh vậy  :Smile:

----------

em chỉ hát, zaizai1102

----------


## blueocean

> E cũng đang tập hàn nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu như thế nào, sẵn đây nhờ các bác chỉ e vài đường cơ bản về hàn cơ với ah.


Lên hỏi gúc gù rồi cứ hàn thôi bác  :Smile:

----------


## mig21

mai mốt chạy ra học a vài chiêu thực tế chứ đọc lý thuyết suông cũng vậy hà

----------


## Tuấn

Có bác bảo em hàn tig tôn mỏng hay bị thủng. Lý do thủng có thể là hướng mỏ hàn chiếu vào vật liệu chưa đúng ạ.
Khi hàn, ở đầu kim hàn có một vùng lửa trắng trắng, to cỡ hạt gạo gì đấy, đây là vùng nhiệt tập trung và ổn định nhất. Duy trì được vùng lửa này vào đúng chỗ cần hàn thì ra mối hàn chuẩn nhất ạ.

Hàn tig có cái dở là khi hàn 2 miếng vật liệu với nhau, mình cần làm chảy đồng thời cả 2 miếng thì mới hàn được, vậy nên nếu cái hạt gạo ý mà nó chỉ chạm vào 1 bên vật liệu, mà lại mỏng nữa thì trước khi nó làm chảy miếng bên kia thì bên này đã bị thủng rồi ạ.

Như hình em đính kèm, các hướng mỏ hàn theo A sẽ làm thủng vật liệu, còn hướng theo B thì không làm thủng ạ.










Cụ thể là các miếng tôn bên trái ở các hình A sẽ bị thủng ợ  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, huyquynhbk, Mr.L, tcm, thanhvp

----------


## Tuấn

Há há em mới phát hiện ra một số cụ nhà mình tập hàn mà chưa biết cách đội cái mũ hàn  :Smile: 
Cái mũ thường ( không phải điện tử ) khi đội lên, lúc muốn hàn cụ gật cái đầu một cái là mũ nó xụp xuống che mặt chứ đừng dùng tay mà gạt mũ xuống. Tuỳ vị trí hàn ngửa hay cúi mà nó có cái miếng đục lỗ chỗ 2 con ốc vặn 2 bên để chỉnh cự ly khi cụ gập mũ xuống. Hai con ốc hai bên để chỉnh cho khi cụ gật xuống thì nó xuống nhưng ngoái đầu lên xuống cái mũ nó không lắc lư.

Nếu lười thì lúc hàn xong hất cái đầu một cái thì mũ sẽ lật lên, còn không thì gạt tay cũng được, dưng mà lúc bắt đầu hàn thì nên gật đầu chứ đừng dùng tay, vì lúc này một tay thì cầm mỏ, tay kia giữ đồ để gá hay cầm que hàn bù chẳng hạn hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Em chơi mũ điện tử cho lành cụ ạ.
Em học hàn từ năm 03, rồi bỏ luôn chẵng dám bén mảng tới chổ hàn chứ đừng nói là hàn. Dính phải khói hàn thì em khóc cả ngày, nặng hơn có lần em phải nằm một chổ cả tuần vì mắt kèm nhèm.
Mãi tới năm 07 em mới sắm cái mũ tự động, mới mò mò hàn lại. Mà giờ em chơi doup không hà, đeo kính bảo hộ, xong mới chơi cái mũ hàn bên ngoài.
An toàn cho mắt là chính cụ ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Có người bạn bảo em : dạy cho em hàn được như thế này nhá.



em bảo cái này tập làm gì ? lăn sứ ấy mà.

Dân trong nghề gọi trò này là lăn sứ, lắc sứ hay gì gì đấy, nó là một trong những trò mèo của đám thợ hàn. 

Ưu điểm của nó là rất dễ tập, người chưa biết nghịch 15 phút là biết, 1 buổi là hàn được như trong hình. Thợ cũ hay lôi trò này để hù đám khách hàng hay săm soi, cho họ yên tâm mà biến đi chỗ khác, rồi thằng này nhìn thằng kia mà cười   :Smile: 

Nhược điểm của nó là thợ mới mà tập cái món này xong coi như tay nghề không bao giờ lên được. Vính viễn không bao giờ thành thợ giỏi được nữa, các mối hàn khó sẽ chả bao giờ hàn được, rút cục cũng chỉ là một anh thợ lèng phèng, chả ai cần cả.

Ngày trước thợ hàn VN hiếm thợ giỏi, bây giờ cũng vậy. Bác nào hàn chơi chơi thì tập cái món này cũng được, còn cụ nào trẻ tuổi tài cao muốn thành thợ thật thì tránh trò này và cả các trò khác ra nhé. Hỏng hết tay đấy

----------

conga, hungdn, minhtriet, Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## conga

> Có người bạn bảo em : dạy cho em hàn được như thế này nhá.
> 
> 
> 
> em bảo cái này tập làm gì ? lăn sứ ấy mà.
> 
> Dân trong nghề gọi trò này là lăn sứ, lắc sứ hay gì gì đấy, nó là một trong những trò mèo của đám thợ hàn. 
> 
> Ưu điểm của nó là rất dễ tập, người chưa biết nghịch 15 phút là biết, 1 buổi là hàn được như trong hình. Thợ cũ hay lôi trò này để hù đám khách hàng hay săm soi, cho họ yên tâm mà biến đi chỗ khác, rồi thằng này nhìn thằng kia mà cười  
> ...


Bác tuấn hàn quả này thì ae đú sao đc. Híc, nhìn chỉ muốn ăn thôi.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Em thì chẵng biết.. chứ em vào trung tâm huấn luyện hàn cho mấy cụ đi Hàn hoặc Nhật, chẵng thấy cụ nào hàn được vậy.
Quan điểm của em là: hàn đẹp không khó, cái khó là hàn sao cho chắc & bền, ít biến dạng, hạn chế co ngót.

----------


## CKD

Lúc trước e còn gà, mấy cụ bật 6 bật 7 hay lòe em kiểu này. Em chịu thua ngay. Nhưng lấy mẫu kiểm nghiệm thì mấy ông bật cao rớt hết.
May mà mấy ông này thức thời, chịu học hàn lại và qc ok. Chứ không thì thất nghiệp cả đám.

----------


## Tuấn

bạn này hàn rất chi là ẩu, nhưng hoàn toàn không tì mỏ, không tiểu sảo gì khi hàn cả. Tầm thợ như thế này, nếu cố ý họ có thể hàn mà sau khi tẩy trắng, đứng cách 1m người xem sẽ không nhìn phân biệt được là có mối hàn ở đó. ( đây là trò cá cược vui vui mục đích chống buồn ngủ cho những lần lắp máy qua đêm ợ  :Smile:  )

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Đứng cách 1m mà không phát hiện vết hàn..
1 người nhìn chắc phải đeo đít chai.
2 thợ hàn quá siêu, siêu kiểu này thì em chưa hội ngộ bao giờ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc là sau khi qua lò bác sĩ kat tường nữa.

----------


## racing boy

Lăn sứ tức là như nào hả bác, e chưa bít trò này, bác hướng dẫn đi để e đi dọa trẻ kon vs, hehe

----------


## Tuấn

> Đứng cách 1m mà không phát hiện vết hàn..
> 1 người nhìn chắc phải đeo đít chai.
> 2 thợ hàn quá siêu, siêu kiểu này thì em chưa hội ngộ bao giờ.


Bình thường mà bác, có 1 cụ khốt ta bít thợ điện U80 thành viên dd mềnh bi chừ mới bắt đầu tập toẹ học hàn, mắt mũi thì toét nhèm rồi, mới được có 3 buổi, cũng tàm tạm hàn được mấy cái khung này nọ, để em xem xong 10 buổi cụ ấy có làm được như thế không ạ. Sáng nay còn một cụ khác, sỹ quan quân đội về hưu, dân tác chiến điện tử cũng bẩu : mày chỉ cho tao nhá, hôm trước tao ghé mắt mãi mới thấy cái mối hàn chúng mày hàn nó ở đâu. Vâng thì em chỉ, cụ chi cà phê nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo các bác, em vừa phát hiện 1 cụ nhà mình chưa biết cái món que hàn vảy bạc này dùng để hàn tig tùm lum các loại ống, miếng đồng vàng đồng đỏ vào toé toè loe các loại ống, miếng thép, sắt, inox hay gang đều được ợ. Các miếng bạc trượt đồng thau ( đồng vàng ) mỏng mỏng em hàn vào tấm sắt 2cm cho nó khoẻ hay miếng tôn dày 40mm ngon choét ợ. Giá ngoài hàng đồng đâu 2-300k/kg.

----------

Gamo, minhtriet, tcm

----------


## sieunhim

Cái vụ hàn e cũng mới tập toẹ, khổ nỗi cái mắt e mặc dù đã đeo kính roài mà nhìn ánh sáng hàn thì ôi thôi cứ như thằng mù nên hàn đc lúc thì lại phải nghỉ tí cho cái mắt nó quen lại. Thấy các bác bảo kính điện tử gì đó có ok ko e đi làm cái.

----------


## Vũ Tùng

trước em cũng ham hố ôm em máy này về học hàn nhôm ,nhưng ....chưa có thầy dạy nên khó à

----------


## CKD

Em mới vừa khóc cả đêm, phải nghỉ 1 ngày dưỡng mắt vì cái tội hàn mà không dùng kính hàn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## huanpt

Hôm kia vợ kêu hàn lại cái ban công cho an toàn, hì hục cắt sắt vuông 3 rốt cuộc hàn lủng kết. Kêu thợ vào nó chém 200k tiền công. Đau.

----------


## CKD

200 rẻ muốn chít. Mà kêu nó cắt xong hàn luôn chắc cũng 200k hehe

----------


## Gamo

> Hôm kia vợ kêu hàn lại cái ban công cho an toàn, hì hục cắt sắt vuông 3 rốt cuộc hàn lủng kết. Kêu thợ vào nó chém 200k tiền công. Đau.


Hoho, hôm trước em cũng bị y chang. Được mấy cha thợ hàn chỉ là hàn sắt mỏng phải hàn điểm điểm, đếm 1... 2... 3... là rút ra... Ko biết hàn TIG có dễ hơn ko?

----------


## CKD

Rút ra thấy cái lỗ, định 123 vá lại, rút ra thấy cái lỗ nó to ra.

----------


## Ga con

Móa ơi, đếm chưa được 1 là lủng rồi chứ chi đến 3.
Hàn que với tấm mỏng nếu tay không nhạy thì phải chơi chiêu quẹt (hướng đi que không vuông góc với điểm cần hàn, không phải kiểu gõ gõ chấm chấm) sẽ đỡ thủng hơn.

Hàn với cái nón tự động này khá chán vì nó tối rồi lâu sáng lên lại quá, làm mình bực mình. Với lại sau một thời gian hàn thì mặt mày nó bị cứt hàn văng vào rỗ chằng chịt lên nhìn xót  :Embarrassment: . Tập hàn thì OK.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế mình có cần sắm máy hàn TIG cho sắt mỏng ko Phúc? Ngoài ra có vụ khó chịu là mình dùng mặt nạ điện tử, lúc mới hàn nó lóa lên, nhìn chẳng thấy gì hết. Hết lóa thì sắt lủng mất tiêu rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

sắt mỏng sao các bác không hàn chập điện nhỉ  :Confused:

----------


## Gamo

Spotwelder hả bác? Nghe đâu cái đó đắt lòi mắt luôn?

----------


## Tuấn

> Spotwelder hả bác? Nghe đâu cái đó đắt lòi mắt luôn?


Cụ này mấy hôm trước em hỏi vụ chuyển dòng 24vdc xuống 5vdc thì lắp con trở bi nhiêu, can tội mắng em dốt. Em ghi sổ thù vặt, bi chừ mắng lại  :Smile:  Đắt vào mắt í, cụ thích bấm cái gì hử ? đưa đây em xem cho nào  :Smile:

----------


## TLP

Hàn chập thì hàn tấm tấm thì dễ,hàn thép hình e hơi khó. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ này mấy hôm trước em hỏi vụ chuyển dòng 24vdc xuống 5vdc thì lắp con trở bi nhiêu, can tội mắng em dốt. Em ghi sổ thù vặt, bi chừ mắng lại  Đắt vào mắt í, cụ thích bấm cái gì hử ? đưa đây em xem cho nào


Hoho, ủa, thế các cụ khuyên em nếu hàn sắt/thép mỏng thì mình dùng cái gì cho nó dễ ợ? :x :x :x Mình có hàn nhôm/đồng được hem? :x :x :x

----------


## Ga con

Hàn que thôi anh, cho nó tiện + lên tay nghề. Tấm mỏng thì que nhỏ, với lại cần cái máy hàn điện tử để nó chỉnh được dòng xuống nhỏ cho vừa (máy hàn biến thế dải điều chỉnh không rộng).

Hàn xì gió đá cũng OK nhưng lỉnh kỉnh hơn. Tiền sắm chai Oxy thôi để sắm chai Argon cho rồi, vì thường là giờ cái máy hàn 2 chức năng (tig/que) rất phổ biến.

Hàn sắt thì dễ nhất chắc là hàn Mig/Mag, đặc biệt hữu hiệu trong trường hợp hàn đường đứng, hàn trần... Có loại dây hàn Mig không cần khí hàn cũng ngon nhưng đắt hơn.  

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Hoho, ủa, thế các cụ khuyên em nếu hàn sắt/thép mỏng thì mình dùng cái gì cho nó dễ ợ? :x :x :x Mình có hàn nhôm/đồng được hem? :x :x :x


Kiếm cái như cụ Vũ Tùng này thì bác chơi láng, đồng nhôm, dày, mỏng, chập, spotwelding...




>

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái này là hàn TIG hay MIG hả cụ? Có cần chai Argon hem? :x :x :x

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này là hàn TIG hay MIG hả cụ? Có cần chai Argon hem? :x :x :x


Tig cụ ạ, có cần chai argon  :Smile: 

Cụ dùng ít thì dùng argon cho nó an toàn, chơi món gió đá loạng quạng kinh bỏ mịa  :Smile:

----------


## Vũ Tùng

may hàn tig bác ơi , phải có bình khi ar đi cùng nữa bác ợ

----------


## Vũ Tùng



----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

> http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13662&d=1448345525


Cái chai Argon mini màu xanh đó phải không bác.
Chai này giá nhiêu thế bác (mua vỏ + mỗi lần đổi chai ?). Em có cái chai CO2 nhỏ cỡ đó mà đi nạp họ không chịu. Hàn nhiều thì em qua xưởng vác chai to về, giờ hay hàn linh tinh mấy món inox trong nhà nên tìm chai nhỏ nhỏ thôi mà tìm chưa ra.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái chai Argon mini màu xanh đó phải không bác.
> Chai này giá nhiêu thế bác (mua vỏ + mỗi lần đổi chai ?). Em có cái chai CO2 nhỏ cỡ đó mà đi nạp họ không chịu. Hàn nhiều thì em qua xưởng vác chai to về, giờ hay hàn linh tinh mấy món inox trong nhà nên tìm chai nhỏ nhỏ thôi mà tìm chưa ra.
> 
> Thanks.


thấy chai nhỏ này nhiều mà ta, mấy đội hay đi hàn cơ động toàn chơi chai này...............

----------


## Vũ Tùng

cái chai AR em mua 1t2 ,mỗi lần đổi khí là 100k

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Có chỗ không có, như gần nhà anh (gần ngay bến xe MT) có chỗ đổi khí đủ loại khá lớn nhưng không có chai Argon nhỏ. Đi công trình thì đa số vác gió đá thôi, chứ argon lỉnh kỉnh quá thôi hàn que cho nhanh.

Tính ra cũng khá đắt so với chai lớn (cái vỏ lớn em mua 2.5T, mỗi lần đổi giờ chắc là 300k, thể tích chắc gấp 8 lần chai nhỏ này), nhưng nói chung cũng hợp lý với mấy ông ít hàn như em.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

Có cụ bảo em là nghề hàn có bí quyết. Em thì chả biết cái nghề này nó có bí quyết quái gì nhưng mà nghĩ lại thì đúng là nghề này thợ giỏi không nhiều. Thu nhập cũng khác nhau xa lắm, cùng làm một nghề, người thì lương 3 triệu, người lại 50 triệu, lại có lắm tên thu nhập hàng tháng cả trăm củ. 
Ngồi nghĩ lại thì hinh như nếu có bí quyết thì nó chỉ có ở chỗ nhiều người hiểu nhầm về cái nghề củ chuối này. Tuy nó củ chuối thật, nhưng chắc sau này vẫn còn nhiều cụ đi theo cái nghề này kiếm cơm, vậy em thử liệt kê vài cái lên đây, mong các cao thủ cho ý kiến, để các thế hệ sau rủi có ai theo nghề này mà tránh được tí nào thì hay tí nấy.

 Thứ 1. Làm lâu nên lão làng. 
Cái này sai bét ạ, sai bét nhè nhè như nhiều bậc phụ huynh thích cho con đi du học nước ngoài vì nghĩ nó sang môi trường ấy thì ngoại ngữ nó sẽ tốt hơn các bạn học trong nước. Các cụ nào hay đi ngoài ra nước, à quên đi ra nước ngoài í ạ, sẽ biết nhiều chuyện người mới học tiếng một năm làm phiên dịch cho việt kiều sống ở “bển” 2-3 chục năm òi. Em có anh bạn mới học một nửa bằng A tiếng Anh chương trỉnh streamline, khi vào Bình dương chơi với bọn em, bất đắc dĩ phải làm phiên dich, qua mặt tất cả các loại cử nhân ngoại ngữ. Lúc cha giám đốc sản xuất hỏi em thằng chả học trường nào mà nói hay thế ? em bẩu hắn mới học được đến bài thứ 36 của streamline thui, mà cái bằng A nó có đến hơn 8 chục bài thì phải ợ. Hắn chả tin. 
Em biết vậy vì em là thằng xúi tên kia học.
Nghề hàn cũng vậy, thời gian tập hàn đầu tiên là quan trọng nhất ạ. Nhiều bạn mới tập được một tuần em đã thấy thằng cha này éo bao giờ hàn được cái gì nên hồn rồi.

 Thứ 2. Muốn tiến bộ nhanh cho bằng anh bằng em . Má ơi, con cắn rơm cắn cỏ con lạy các má. Đừng bao giờ nhìn sang mấy thằng thợ cũ nó hàn mà so sánh làm cái mẹ gì. Nhiều lứa đào tạo không có được một người thợ nên hồn cũng chỉ vì chuyện này. Nghề củ chuối này lắm tiểu xảo lắm ạ. Em vẫn nói đùa là để đi thi thợ giỏi em chỉ cần 3 buổi là đào tạo được 1 chú từ chưa biết gì. 
Vâng ạ, bác mà nhìn sang thằng bên cạnh, bác muốn hàn đẹp hơn nó, bác tì ngón tay út vào phôi hàn là đường hàn đã đẹp hơn rồi. Bác ghé cái sứ mỏ hàn vào vật liệu, lắc một cái, mịa bố khỉ, đẹp khác chó gì hàn máy tự động.
Bác chỉ cần làm 1 lần thôi, đời thợ hàn của bác đã ra đi từ vòng gửi xe mất rồi. Lý do là vì từ đó bác không bỏ được các tiểu xảo, mà mấy cái trò mèo này thì chỉ hàn được đường dễ hàn thui, khó tí là bác tịt. Vậy là cả đời bác chỉ hàn được những thứ mà ai cũng làm được. Chốt lại là loại thợ như bác người ta tìm đâu cũng ra. Và thu nhập của bác cũng chả hơn ai cả.
 Vâng ạ, cái sĩ diện cá nhân vớ vẩn trông thế mà kinh phết đấy ạ. 
Ngược lại, nếu có cụ nào đủ gan, chỉ tập theo một giáo trình nào đó đơn  giản nhất cũng được, kệ mịa thiên hạ hàn đẹp đến đâu, không dùng bất kì một tiểu xảo nào, thì chỉ sau 2 năm thôi cụ ấy sẽ có tay nghề khá cao trong chỗ cụ ấy làm, rồi thì cơ hội sẽ tự nó đến thôi ạ.

Nếu có bí quyết gì để trở thành thợ hàn giỏi thì có lẽ chỉ đơn giản vậy thôi ạ.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

đọc hết cái bài này  mịa nó mình biết mình không thể làm thợ hàn được rồi . Chắc chỉ làm được thợ canh ray .... mà sau này có ếh quá  xin bác Thăng tí mối quan hệ làm thợ canh ray tàu hỏa , nghe đâu sẽ làm đường ray mới chắc không đến nỗi nó không nhận.

----------


## longdq

E biết cái vụ làm thợ hàn mà lương trăm tr đấy ạ.  Đấy là đeo bình lặn hàn mố cầu dưới đáy sông  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

Ái chà tiết nhỉ, ngày mình 15 tuổi cũng tầm sư học đạo cái nghề này, nhưng ông bà già mình nói: hết nghề học rùi hay sao mà học cái nghề " chó ko thèm nhìn" vậy hả con? nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thấy ông bà già nói đúng quá nên thôi. lúc đó mà quyết tâm thì bây giờ chắc cũng ngon ngon......hi hi

----------


## narut

XIn chia sẻ anh em cách để hàn đúng dòng mà ko lủng lỗ.
* Chọn que hàn:
D=E/2 + 1
 E: là chiều dày của vậy liệu cần hàn

* Chọn I hàn:
I=K.D
K=30-40
D: là đường kín que hàn

* Chiều dài hồ quang: là 2:4mm

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Theo công thức này thì em bó tay ạ, vì e cũng hay hàn thép hay inox 6 dzem, mà que hàn bé nhất là 2mm, que hàn sắt thì bé nhất 2.6mm.

Chiều dài hồ quang nó còn tùy vào que vào chế độ dịch chuyển nữa chứ cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Đó là công thức gần đúng với thợ đó bác Ga con.
Tất nhiên phải dựa vào thực tế vì que dân dụng chỉ trong khoảng 2-5mm mà phải chiến hết cho phôi từ vài dem cho đến vài chục mm.
Trong sản xuất việc dùng que đến 10mm, dòng hàn 300A là bình thường. Nhưng với cường độ này thì thợ không chịu nổi, phải hàn bán tự động (nếu có dip chứng kiến sẽ thấy nó kinh khủng đến mức nào, dây hàn tự nhảy "lam pa đa" vì cảm ứng từ sinh trên dây dẩn với cường độ lớn). Và dần được thay thế bằng những kỹ thuật hàn tân tiến hơn, hiệu quả và ít nguy hiểm cho người thợ hơn.

Chưa nói hồ quang, chất lượng mối hàn và nhiều thông số khác đều có liên quan như: độ sạch của phôi, vị trí hàn, độ ẩm que hàn, chất liệu phôi v.v...

Nhưng nếu để nắm hết thông số đó thì thợ phải được đào tạo bài bản. Chứ nói là tài liệu thiết kế quy trình hàn phải được thực hiện bỡi kỹ sư chuyên ngành, ra thực tế thì mác phôi phải chuẩn. Mấy cái này thì thực tế dân dụng khó mà đáp ứng được.
Vậy nên trong dân dụng thì thướng áp kiểu kinh nghiêm. Sao cho ít rủi ro nhất.

----------


## Tuấn

Loăng quăng trên mạng thấy có mấy cái ảnh bà con hàn xì vui vui, em lượm về up lên đây các bác xem cho vui, cái này chỉ là một tiểu xảo nhỏ cho thợ hàn tig, người không biết hàn tập khoảng 15 phút là làm được. Bác nào muốn hàn thật thì đừng tập, hỏng tay luôn đấy ạ, bác nào chỉ thích nghịch cho vui thì thử ạ. Cái này bên em cấm tiệt các thợ dưới 5 năm ( thỉnh thoảng chúng nó vẫn lén nghich he he )









cách làm rất đơn giản ạ, đặt cái sứ ở đầu mỏ hàn chạm vào vật liệu, lắc cái cổ tay sang phải, rồi sang trái, xong rồi đấy ạ:




Các bác nhìn các ảnh trên, bên cạnh đường hàn có đường zic zắc bị xước do vết của cái miệng sứ nó cà vào  :Smile:

----------


## Trịnhminh

> Loăng quăng trên mạng thấy có mấy cái ảnh bà con hàn xì vui vui, em lượm về up lên đây các bác xem cho vui, cái này chỉ là một tiểu xảo nhỏ cho thợ hàn tig, người không biết hàn tập khoảng 15 phút là làm được. Bác nào muốn hàn thật thì đừng tập, hỏng tay luôn đấy ạ, bác nào chỉ thích nghịch cho vui thì thử ạ. Cái này bên em cấm tiệt các thợ dưới 5 năm ( thỉnh thoảng chúng nó vẫn lén nghich he he )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thợ này hàn đệp quá.

----------


## angellkungfutwo

hôm vửa rồi sửa các kho, hàn có mấy cái mà tối về mở mắt không lên, anh em có cách nào giúp mắt phục hồi sau khi hàn ko

----------


## CKD

Mắt bị đau là do tổn thương, một dạng bỏng giác mạc do bức xạ. Đến da mà còn cháy lột da thì mắt có là gì đâu.
1. Nhỏ viroto để vệ sinh, kích thích ra nước mắt và làm dịu.
2. Mua thuốc uống vào, dể ngủ, nhanh phục hồi.

Cách tốt nhất là dùng kính hàn để bảo vệ mắt.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy ngoài chợ có bán loại kính hàn này, gọn nhé mà có ăn thua gì không mấy bác

----------


## Ga con

Không ăn thua rồi anh.

Có tiền thì mua cái kính tự động ấy (chắc từ 700-1.500k tùy chỗ & độ ngon). Nhưng cái này hàn chậm quá nên em không thích, ngày xưa có mà cho luôn rồi (tối thì nhanh lắm nhưng chậm sáng lại, có khi ngắt hàn cả 1-2s nó mới trong trở lại nên bực quá).

Giờ em xài cái trùm kín mặt luôn cho nó lành, mua có 7-80k gì đó thôi. Cái này dở là hay vỡ kính.

Đau mắt do hàn rất khó chịu, cứ nhè 1-2h sáng nó hành  :Cool: , đầu đêm cuối đêm lại dễ chịu hơn. Ngày xưa chả có thuốc mấy ông bày em đắp mắt bằng đậu xanh giã nhuyễn hoặc lá sương sáo, thấy cũng đỡ lắm.

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## quangkhanh

> Có cụ bảo em là nghề hàn có bí quyết. Em thì chả biết cái nghề này nó có bí quyết quái gì nhưng mà nghĩ lại thì đúng là nghề này thợ giỏi không nhiều. Thu nhập cũng khác nhau xa lắm, cùng làm một nghề, người thì lương 3 triệu, người lại 50 triệu, lại có lắm tên thu nhập hàng tháng cả trăm củ. 
> Ngồi nghĩ lại thì hinh như nếu có bí quyết thì nó chỉ có ở chỗ nhiều người hiểu nhầm về cái nghề củ chuối này. Tuy nó củ chuối thật, nhưng chắc sau này vẫn còn nhiều cụ đi theo cái nghề này kiếm cơm, vậy em thử liệt kê vài cái lên đây, mong các cao thủ cho ý kiến, để các thế hệ sau rủi có ai theo nghề này mà tránh được tí nào thì hay tí nấy.
> 
>  Thứ 1. Làm lâu nên lão làng. 
> Cái này sai bét ạ, sai bét nhè nhè như nhiều bậc phụ huynh thích cho con đi du học nước ngoài vì nghĩ nó sang môi trường ấy thì ngoại ngữ nó sẽ tốt hơn các bạn học trong nước. Các cụ nào hay đi ngoài ra nước, à quên đi ra nước ngoài í ạ, sẽ biết nhiều chuyện người mới học tiếng một năm làm phiên dịch cho việt kiều sống ở “bển” 2-3 chục năm òi. Em có anh bạn mới học một nửa bằng A tiếng Anh chương trỉnh streamline, khi vào Bình dương chơi với bọn em, bất đắc dĩ phải làm phiên dich, qua mặt tất cả các loại cử nhân ngoại ngữ. Lúc cha giám đốc sản xuất hỏi em thằng chả học trường nào mà nói hay thế ? em bẩu hắn mới học được đến bài thứ 36 của streamline thui, mà cái bằng A nó có đến hơn 8 chục bài thì phải ợ. Hắn chả tin. 
> Em biết vậy vì em là thằng xúi tên kia học.
> Nghề hàn cũng vậy, thời gian tập hàn đầu tiên là quan trọng nhất ạ. Nhiều bạn mới tập được một tuần em đã thấy thằng cha này éo bao giờ hàn được cái gì nên hồn rồi.
> 
>  Thứ 2. Muốn tiến bộ nhanh cho bằng anh bằng em . Má ơi, con cắn rơm cắn cỏ con lạy các má. Đừng bao giờ nhìn sang mấy thằng thợ cũ nó hàn mà so sánh làm cái mẹ gì. Nhiều lứa đào tạo không có được một người thợ nên hồn cũng chỉ vì chuyện này. Nghề củ chuối này lắm tiểu xảo lắm ạ. Em vẫn nói đùa là để đi thi thợ giỏi em chỉ cần 3 buổi là đào tạo được 1 chú từ chưa biết gì. 
> ...


 Chà, cái vụ này chắc trúng tủ Bác Tuấn rùi. hàn vảy cá vảy rồng gì đó trên phôi dày thì em thấy rồi, còn hàn  inox mỏng 3- 4 dem " cây phơi đồ hàng chợ" bọn họ hàn kiểu gì mà phẳng lì mà giá cực rẽ em potay vụ này.

----------


## CKD

Kính mà phản ứng chậm là do nó lõm.
Đồ xịn cho chỉnh hết, ngoài độ đen ra, thời gian phản ứng trước và sau khi hàn nó cũng cho chỉnh. Nhất là loại cho hàn tig, càng nhiều chức năng hơn.

----------


## Ga con

Nó cho chỉnh mà anh, có điều chỉnh đen nhiều thì nó chậm sáng lại thôi. Đen sơ sơ thì nhanh sáng lại.

Ngày trước có người tặng e, bảo hình như cỡ 900k.

E đã test rất nhiều nón khác, có cả cái đi theo máy hàn USA đều bị thế hết. Hàn ngoài trời sáng thì không sao (càng sáng thì càng tốt), hàn trong nhà tối tối nhờ nhờ rất khó chịu. Mấy bác thợ già không chịu nổi cảnh này nên cho đi hết.

Thanks.

----------


## TheAnhPT

> Có cụ bảo em là nghề hàn có bí quyết. Em thì chả biết cái nghề này nó có bí quyết quái gì nhưng mà nghĩ lại thì đúng là nghề này thợ giỏi không nhiều. Thu nhập cũng khác nhau xa lắm, cùng làm một nghề, người thì lương 3 triệu, người lại 50 triệu, lại có lắm tên thu nhập hàng tháng cả trăm củ. 
> Ngồi nghĩ lại thì hinh như nếu có bí quyết thì nó chỉ có ở chỗ nhiều người hiểu nhầm về cái nghề củ chuối này. Tuy nó củ chuối thật, nhưng chắc sau này vẫn còn nhiều cụ đi theo cái nghề này kiếm cơm, vậy em thử liệt kê vài cái lên đây, mong các cao thủ cho ý kiến, để các thế hệ sau rủi có ai theo nghề này mà tránh được tí nào thì hay tí nấy.
> 
>  Thứ 1. Làm lâu nên lão làng. 
> Cái này sai bét ạ, sai bét nhè nhè như nhiều bậc phụ huynh thích cho con đi du học nước ngoài vì nghĩ nó sang môi trường ấy thì ngoại ngữ nó sẽ tốt hơn các bạn học trong nước. Các cụ nào hay đi ngoài ra nước, à quên đi ra nước ngoài í ạ, sẽ biết nhiều chuyện người mới học tiếng một năm làm phiên dịch cho việt kiều sống ở “bển” 2-3 chục năm òi. Em có anh bạn mới học một nửa bằng A tiếng Anh chương trỉnh streamline, khi vào Bình dương chơi với bọn em, bất đắc dĩ phải làm phiên dich, qua mặt tất cả các loại cử nhân ngoại ngữ. Lúc cha giám đốc sản xuất hỏi em thằng chả học trường nào mà nói hay thế ? em bẩu hắn mới học được đến bài thứ 36 của streamline thui, mà cái bằng A nó có đến hơn 8 chục bài thì phải ợ. Hắn chả tin. 
> Em biết vậy vì em là thằng xúi tên kia học.
> Nghề hàn cũng vậy, thời gian tập hàn đầu tiên là quan trọng nhất ạ. Nhiều bạn mới tập được một tuần em đã thấy thằng cha này éo bao giờ hàn được cái gì nên hồn rồi.
> 
>  Thứ 2. Muốn tiến bộ nhanh cho bằng anh bằng em . Má ơi, con cắn rơm cắn cỏ con lạy các má. Đừng bao giờ nhìn sang mấy thằng thợ cũ nó hàn mà so sánh làm cái mẹ gì. Nhiều lứa đào tạo không có được một người thợ nên hồn cũng chỉ vì chuyện này. Nghề củ chuối này lắm tiểu xảo lắm ạ. Em vẫn nói đùa là để đi thi thợ giỏi em chỉ cần 3 buổi là đào tạo được 1 chú từ chưa biết gì. 
> ...


Đọc bài của bác song em nhận ra rằng cái gì cơ bản nhất lại quan trọng nhất

----------


## Tuấn

> hôm vửa rồi sửa các kho, hàn có mấy cái mà tối về mở mắt không lên, anh em có cách nào giúp mắt phục hồi sau khi hàn ko


Hôm trước em nghịch cũng bị đau mắt như bác, gọi điện hỏi cụ Gamo thì cụ ấy bảo cứ ra đường ngắm gái là đỡ ngay. Em làm theo, chả thấy đỡ gì, hỏi lại cụ ấy bảo phải chọn đứa đẹp mà ngắm chứ, của đáng tội em có nhìn thấy gì đâu mà chọn bi chừ hu hu.

Sau về nhà, buổi tối em lấy cái khăn mặt, dấp nước lạnh rồi cho viên đá lạnh, gói vào đắp lên mắt, ngủ khì đến sáng thì hết bác ạ. Nửa đêm cái khăn nó khô, thấy đau thì nhét viên khác vào, ngủ tiếp  :Smile:

----------


## sontnt

Mấy cụ cho e hỏi hàn Mig bình khí xài mau hết ko ak, làm lặt vặt mà chơi bình 10l thấy to quá.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Em thấy cũng tùy anh chỉnh lượng khí thôi.Lúc mua thì họ khuyến cáo chỉnh từ vạch 2 đến 3.Ông anh của em thấy hao quá,chỉnh về 1,5 rồi 1 luôn.Lúc đầu chưa quen, hàn còn lem nhem. Quen rồi thì cũng ổn. Ah mà còn tùy vật liệu và tần xuất sử dụng nữa.

----------


## maymiennam

Chúc bác thành công  nhé ! e đang tập tọe sửa xe kkk

----------


## hoangcf

nghề hàn xì đi làm vài năm về tự mở xưởng làm là ngon nhất

----------


## xuanhoa84

bạn lên youtube tìm video dạy hàn bổ ích lắm

----------


## huynhduckhoa

> Đọc bài của bác song em nhận ra rằng cái gì cơ bản nhất lại quan trọng nhất


Lương khác nhau do tay nghề chứ bác.Hàn vỏ tàu, hàn ống chống thấm,...thì lương trăm củ là đúng rồi.

----------

